# Durango no Longer a Virgin



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Stayed in Corrolla for a week with the family... Fishing was slow, but did get a chance to get my truck on the beach... Had a few concerns...


1. Sand!!! Sand everywhere.. LOL Gotta find a way to keep most of the sand out..

2. The wife and I got up the morning after my beach trip and noticed the fan making a lot of noise. When we opened the hood we saw sand everywhere. I hosed it down, and everything was fine.. but having that much sand under the hood worried me.. is this normal?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> LOL Gotta find a way to keep most of the sand out..


Buy some Husky floor mats...you won't regret it. BTW - get a small brush and a portable car vac....if your really anal


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Sand inside is just a fact of life with beach driving. Never had a problen with sand in the engine bay with my Tacoma. Wheel wells should keep that out.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hooked yet*

so are ya hooked yet .... next trip you need to head a little farther south ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> 2. The wife and I got up the morning after my beach trip and noticed the fan making a lot of noise. When we opened the hood we saw sand everywhere. I hosed it down, and everything was fine.. but having that much sand under the hood worried me.. is this normal?


Normally this is only seen in wild teenage kids after they have been on the beach doing doughnuts, spinning wheels and generally acting wild  or Yankie Drivers  

Now just settle down and slow dowwn and everything will be alright,,,,

Not sure why ya got all that sand in the motor cause we ain't had no wind storms,,, which that will cause sand to get into places you gotta dig to get out.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I've seen people carry containers of water to rinse the sand off themselves and towel dry before getting in the car. As for as the engine compartment...thats really interesting...we're you driving fast?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I hosed it out and had not had a problem with it since.. I'm in Maryland Shooter... which means I'm a southern driver just like you... LOL

SurfChunker aka. Sex Machine.. I'm hooked.. No more lugging 50lbs of gear over dunes again!!!! So are we on for AI late september.. ?




Shooter said:


> Normally this is only seen in wild teenage kids after they have been on the beach doing doughnuts, spinning wheels and generally acting wild  or Yankie Drivers
> 
> Now just settle down and slow dowwn and everything will be alright,,,,
> 
> Not sure why ya got all that sand in the motor cause we ain't had no wind storms,,, which that will cause sand to get into places you gotta dig to get out.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BigEdD said:


> I've seen people carry containers of water to rinse the sand off themselves and towel dry before getting in the car.


Talcum ( baby )powder works better than water. 

As for the sand in the engine - that's what the wheel well covers are for. On the Titan, I have a skid plate under the oil pan -> up to the bumper.

never had issues with sand in the engine


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Fall on AI*

you bet Bro ... probably break out into a fight to see who gets to drive .... lol


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*My time is coming soon...*



kmw21230 said:


> .. I'm hooked.. No more lugging 50lbs of gear over dunes again!!!! So are we on for AI late september.. ?



Just got my permit for AI. Once I get back from a business trip to Montreal, I'll be off to AI.

Nice photo of the blue. Kinda the same size as the ones we were catching at IRI. You gots to do something about those ugly feet in the photo though! 

See you on the beach... Look for a blue Silverado extended cab Hybrid... probably the only one around..

Sandcrab


----------

